# Pretty Asian Names



## fairydust

Hi all,

I love this section of the forum! Im TTC and as you can imagine I daydream about how my baby will look, what i'd be like as a mummy and what i'd call him/her. There's some gorgeous names on here but i thought it might be a good idea to generate some ideas about asian names too (as i'm asian myself).

So these are some of my favourites (although the ones i like are kinda east meets west!!!):blush:

so, for girls i love:

Hana or maybe Henna
Sofia
Sophie
Aaliyah
Alisha
Laila
Lubna
Aisha


and for boys....

Adam
Zain
Haaris
Ibrahim
Eshaan
Daniyal

Now just praying for that :bfp:

:hug:


----------



## Jacey

From your list I like Henna & Zain x


----------



## Aidedhoney

I love Sofia and Adam, hopefully you dont have to long to wait for your BFP xxxx


----------



## Mumof42009

My girls are Aaliyah and Simran my little boy is going to be called Adi my oh is asian x


----------



## bubbles

I worked with a girl called Krishna and love the name


----------



## sarah1989

Adam & Aaliyah from your list :)

:hug:


----------



## v2007

Zaffiah?? 1 f or 2 not sure.

My mate called her wee one this i love her name. 

V xxxx


----------



## nataliecn

I like Hana and Zain!


----------



## DizzyMoo

I like hana, henna is gorg , sophie is pretty, from the boys i like zain


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I really like the name Sati, it's the character name of a book I read yonks ago and I thought it sounded beautiful xXx


----------



## SisterDisco-x

girls favourites:

Sofia
Aaliyah
Alisha
Laila

boys favourites:

Adam
Zain
Daniyal


----------



## WW1

I work in a school which is 100% Asian and many of the children's names are beautiful.

I particularly like the name Samira - I think it is lovely!

A friend at work has 2 boys - Adam and Zain so I'm sure she'd appreciate your choices for boys' names!


----------



## fairydust

Aww thanks guys....I love Henna or Hana and Zain/Adam the most...the only trouble with being asian is the massive extended family means most of the good names are already taken!!! WW1 you're right...Samira is really pretty...but my gorgeous neice is named samira. Just dreaming of that BFP now....keep everything crossed for me ladies!

xx


----------



## kate.m.

Gorgeous names! I like Laila and Daniyal! My bezzy mate's fella is Asian, and she called their baby Alicia (Sort of like Alisha!)... tho they're Chinese Asian & im guessing ur Indian Asian?
x


----------



## Rachel_C

Ooh you've got some I'd not found! My hubby is Asian and we're both Muslims, so the baby's name should really be something Arabic, but we want it to be something fairly Western-sounding too. I've found it so hard to find a decent list but I think I've finally decided that we'll call her Leyla. Hubby has been convinced of that name from the start!

The other names I like, in addition to your list are:

GIRLS
Aliza (joyous, happy, cheerful)
Daria (learned, knowing)
Dalia (Dahlia, flower)
Eliza (precious, unique)
Zahraa (white, fair in colour)
Zahrah (beauty, a flower in bloom)
Zariyah (beauty and light)

BOYS
Sami (high, lofty, exhalted)
Tobias (born with a star)
Zakariah (derived from the Hebrew 'Zekaryah which means 'Allah remembers').


Some of them, like Eliza and Tobias, don't sound very Asian to me and hubby won't believe me, but I've definitely seen them described as Asian!


----------



## Mitsuko

I know three Algerian sisters: Saliha, Mina and Assiah. I especially like Saliha (pronounced Sa-lee-ha). What do you think?


----------



## Tasha

The names you have on your list are gorgeous

For girls I like;

Amba
Amiya (actually unisex)
Asha (particularly love this, its meaning is hope)
Daya
Ela (means earth)
Jaya (victory)
Kala
Lalana
Lali
Leela
Maya
Meera
Nisha


For boys;

Ajay (invincible)
Arun
Deshal
Hari
Ishan
Kavi
Ravi
Samir
Taran


Sorry the lists are so long, was looking and got a bit carried away so many gorgeous names.

Good luck getting your :bfp:


----------



## fairydust

You guys have some really good suggestions!! Keep the ideas rolling in guys!

xxxx


----------

